# 1962 - ships at King Harry Ferry. Children's novel based on



## BillPascoeDaughter (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi,
I'm writing a children's mystery/spy novel based on my experiences as a 9-10 year old staying on board the Monksgarth with my dad, Captain Bill Pascoe, my mum, and a skeleton crew - during the slump in the iron ore trade in 1962. Four ships were rafted together. Two in the middle were watched over by one guy. My memory is they were one stop away from the wrecker's yard. The one at the far left was watched over by one man and his family - mum and, I think, two kids. I played with them sometimes. Right now I have a couple questions - 

1. I'd like to know more about those other three ships and their ship-keepers. I'd also love if anybody who was on the Monksgarth at that time - or any time - was still around for me to chat with!

2. For my plot - I'd like to place an Indian family (possibly Punjabi) on the far left ship (with a boy for my protagonist to have another playmate. My brother, Capt. John Pascoe, says it's totally unlikely there would be an Indian officer in the British MN at that time. So — what would be a credible way to have an Indian officer ship-keeping at that place and time? Could he be in UK MN somehow? Or on a foreign flag iron ore ship where Indian officers would be more common? - and that ship could be laid up in U.K? Maybe something to do with WWII experiences and being helped by British military officers he worked with/for? I don't know. 

BTW I'll be glad to post draft chapters for technical review if anybody is interested in that.

Thanks,
Jackie Pascoe


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

Try contacting Falmouth Harbour Master-he must surely have lists of all the ships layed up there over the years. I knew some who were in them but they have all died: best of luck


----------



## BillPascoeDaughter (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks Hugh - that's a good idea and I'll follow up on it.

Best
Jackie


----------



## John Dryden (Sep 26, 2009)

Jackie,there are some photos of the Monksgarth with comments by SN members and maybe if you search the gallery there are other photos of the ships you mention.


----------



## Basil (Feb 4, 2006)

For what it's worth, in my three years in the MN (Harrison's Clyde and Fyffes) I did not come across any deck or eng officer other than white Brit.
In the RAF, in the sixties, we had an Asian Indian flight lieutenant navigator on my squadron.
Also had an RAF colleague married to an Indian lady who told amusing tales of her relationships with chaps - but that's another story


----------



## Superlecky (Apr 15, 2006)

*Truro not Falmouth*



BillPascoeDaughter said:


> Hi,
> I'm writing a children's mystery/spy novel based on my experiences as a 9-10 year old staying on board the Monksgarth with my dad, Captain Bill Pascoe, my mum, and a skeleton crew - during the slump in the iron ore trade in 1962. Four ships were rafted together. Two in the middle were watched over by one guy. My memory is they were one stop away from the wrecker's yard. The one at the far left was watched over by one man and his family - mum and, I think, two kids. I played with them sometimes. Right now I have a couple questions -
> 
> 1. I'd like to know more about those other three ships and their ship-keepers. I'd also love if anybody who was on the Monksgarth at that time - or any time - was still around for me to chat with!
> ...


Hi Jackie, 

The part of the Fal where the ships were/are laid up comes under the Truro harbourmaster, not Falmouth.

A close friend of mine has an almost complete record of the ships laid up in the Fal over quite a number of years. If you would like to PM me with the information you need I will forward it on to him and then send you his reply by PM.

An Indian officer would have been very unlikely at that date. I sailed with one of the first Indian third mates in P&O Bulk Shipping, and that would have been about 1974. 

Best regards

Chris P


----------



## MikeK (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi, I paid off the M.V Glynafon at King Harry's Ferry on 22/03/1962, I believe she was not laid up for long before getting another charter. She was a Cardiff Tramp of 7020 tons gr with a green hull and multi striped funnel with a large red 'G' imposed over. I agree with your brother on the Indian Officer question, On the Glynafon - a typical trampship- the officers and catering staff were white, the deck crowd were all coloured from just about everywhere ! Mostly West Indian and nearly all via Cardiff's Tiger Bay. The donkeymen were all Arabs, domeciled in either Tiger Bay or Saudi Shields (my home town).
I vaguely remember a bank of three or four ships were already there (Bulk carriers possibly and 'Sheaf' ships ring a bell) and some others I forget. Always remember the incongruous feeling of getting ferried ashore and standing at the K.H ferry landing in the middle of the country side, with only the sound of birds singing, waiting for the taxi to Truro station !

Best regards

Mike


----------



## price (Feb 2, 2006)

With regard to the prescence of an Indian Officer on a British Tramp of that period, I sailed in the Stratidore (Michaelanos) in 1960, we had Indian Engineer Officers, white British Navigating Officers and deck crew, Arab Firemen and Chinese catering. Bruce.


----------



## tiachapman (Mar 25, 2008)

i was on the m/v Ribblehead about that time there 6 or 7 months lying down stream from the king harry landing used to use a small boat to pick the mail up each morning / WILL POST A PHOTO when i find it


----------



## BillPascoeDaughter (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks to everyone who has posted regarding Indian deck officers and other ships in the area at that time! Any other memories you may have are very welcome! I'll try to remember to check in (I thought I'd be notified by email so haven't checked back in a while).
Best regards
Jackie Pascoe
Capt William Pascoe (deceased)'s daughter


----------



## Farmer John (Feb 22, 2012)

Leo Walmsley's book "Love in the Sun" includes information about ships laid-up in Falmouth, and is not an onerous read. Might help some with background and topography. You can follow the book on a map of the town, if I recall correctly, I read it some time ago.


----------



## BillPascoeDaughter (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks, Farmer John - I've downloaded the book "Love in the Sun" to my kindle!
Jackie


----------



## jerry k (Jun 16, 2015)

You could go the "Jonny Quest" route and have the Indian boy be an adopted son of a white British officer (in the same way that Hadji - who served as Jonny's adventure mate in the show - was his adopted brother from India and, as such, a fellow son of Dr. Quest.


----------

